# I want to purchase a BB gun.



## lydokane (May 27, 2009)

I'm looking for an accurate air gun. When I was a kid I had a Crossman® air gun that was the best. I could maintain a consistent pattern inside a bottle cap at thirty yards with an iron sight (back when I could see a bottle cap at thirty yards). I don't remember the model number of the Crossman® but it was an inexpensive weapon that I picked up at the local Wal-Mart with my lawn mowing money. That Crossman® has been gone for years now and I would like to replace it.

My target medium will be mostly paper targets, aluminum cans and plastic bottles; hard candies and the occasional Bic® lighter make interesting targets as well. In my back yard I have about twenty to thirty yards of available space. My parents have a little more space with as much as seventy-five or eighty yards at my disposal.

I definitely want to use BBs over pellets as they are cheaper and recyclable. I have never used a break-barrel but would not be opposed to it. The old Crossman® that I used was a 'ten-pump'. I'm not so interested in CO2 because I want to keep cost of use as low as possible. I do not want a scope as I feel a scope on a BB gun is for people who can't see or can't shoot.

I am looking to spend around $80 to $100. I know that isn't much to some of you serious enthusiasts but I'm on a pretty tight budget these days. I'm willing to go as high as $125 if the accuracy and quality of the weapon justifies. I'm not against purchasing from a Wal-Mart, K-Mart or some other chain store but I also know that most of those stores don't always stock the best models.

So, to recap, I am looking for:

1)	Accuracy to sixty or seventy yards at least
2)	Inexpensive- $80 to $100 ($125 max)
3)	Shoots BBs
4)	No CO2 dependency
5)	Adjustable iron sights


----------



## KSindustries (Jun 10, 2009)

I would try to get a Crossman classic. Its almost like your gun from the descrition. It can shoot up to 750 FPS and has a rifled bore. That won't matter if you sheet BB's though in my opinion. The Iron sites on it isn't bad. It has adjustable windage and elevation. And best yet in my opinion, it's 60 dollers.

http://www.campfiresales.com/content-pr ... hefty.html


----------



## bltefft (May 20, 2009)

Check out the Ruger Air Hawk. Advertised at 1000 fps.

I actually chronied some pellets, Raptors do over 1000 fps, but they are real light. I don't particularly care for them. They break the sound barrier and the report is as loud as a 22 LR.

I like to shot Crosman flat point pellets (wad cutters, around 8.2 g) and I get around 850 fps out of them. They are real accurate, and when used, the gun isn't load enough to alarm the neighbors. The guy across the street visited because he heard the impact of the pellets and the swinging of the target and figured I was shooting an air rifle. He didn't hear the air rifle itself.

It comes with scope, but I replaced it with a Tech Force 3-9x44 and it is a real tack driver. At 25 yds I can cover 3-pellet groups with a dime - all day long. I use a Calwell Lead Sled as my rest.

And it costs less the $100. I don't know about shooting BBs through it - I've never done it..

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/r ... x?a=436725

I'm a member of their buyers club, so I got it for 89.97. I had a $5 up shipping and handling coupon so, it really coat me 84.97.

It has lots of good reviews, which is what convinced me to buy it.

Hack


----------



## frost (Jul 13, 2009)

get a beeman from wal-mart or a crossman storm. their under $130 and claim to shoot 1000 fps in .177 i have had a beeman RAM for several years and its quite accurate.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

You want to shoot bbs out to 70 yards and accurate??? Good luck.

I wouldn't worry about Chinese/Spanish/US junk, and if budget is tight, get a used/new RWS-34 or IZH MP513M off pyramydair.com


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a beeman air rifle pellet gun. it shoots both .177 and .22 ( it has two barrels) but thats pellets... i also have a bb/ pellet gun from crossman that shoots bbs at around 750 - 800 feet per second... look into the crossman i like them and their not bad for the price! :beer:


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

You are not going to find one that meets all of your requirements. BBs are just not accurate past 30 yards or so.


----------

